# NOS Westfield forks.



## Goldslinger (Sep 2, 2022)

I was flipping through EBay and I see someone has some forks in the wrapper ,original paint. Just thought I would let anyone restoring g519s know.


----------



## Mercian (Sep 3, 2022)

Hi @Goldslinger 

Please could you copy across the pictures (and/or the link) for reference? In europe (or elsewhere outside the US) we are unable to search Ebay US without a VPN if the seller won't ship outside the US.

Thanks for your help.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Goldslinger (Sep 3, 2022)

I think they are all sold. I couldn’t find a listing. Here is the one I bought. Plus a picture of the other listing with multiple forks in the original packaging.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 3, 2022)

Here's the sold listing. They had a few, it looks like.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/204082432643?campid=5335809022


----------



## Mercian (Sep 4, 2022)

Hi @Goldslinger and @Dave Stromberger

And Thanks for the updates.

Just to note, the packages contained four forks, sale price in Sept 2022 was between $140 and $175 per fork, or the complete package for $499.









						4 NEW OLD STOCK 1942 43 44 45 WW2 Columbia Bicycle FORKS bike WWII military   | eBay
					

Just an amazing find! These are still wrapped in the original paper.was told the paper was made to keep rust out. Original paper label.



					www.ebay.com
				




Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Sep 4, 2022)

And just to complete for reference, here are some slightly modified pictures from the sale:


----------

